# Town of Islip (Long Island)



## enosez

Town started requiring guys to keep a GPS phone on them last year.
This year same thing.

Some guys started getting their vouchers and noticed it was less than what they worked.
They asked the foremans and were told that 
*"any time longer than five minutes of idle in one spot is being deducted from the actual time worked"*

5 minutes? What about plowing the large culdesacs?
refueling?
breaks?

They want us to run straight through the whole storm!!
Anybody have a bad experience with this GPS in Islip?

What did you do to correct it?


----------



## jjklongisland

Wow!!! Thats crazy. You know the Town Gigs though... The independents goal is to find a place to park and barely plow. I always plowed commercial lots and hustled my but off, no sitting at 7-11 on the clock for 2 hours... 

Its the gluttons that ruined it for all and are causing big brother to crack down. You cant blame them, there isnt enough foreman to go around and watch everyone.

It makes me feel better as a Town of Islip resident even though I have to plow my own block because the independent who has my block should be fired on the spot... Shows up in a 2wd fujitsu box truck with a 10 ft blade and wonders why he was stuck for 20 minutes on the corner and he cant push more than 1 lane down the road...


----------



## enosez

jjklongisland;1216830 said:


> plow my own block


Hopefully you know how to plow.

You get the guys who come out on their ATV plows, bobcats, ford ranger plows, etc. who f' up everything you just did. Then they get mad when you plow down the street again.


----------



## enosez

Look as a resident of the town also, I am glad of not wasting money but come on...

*5 minutes*

These guys are plowing so that we can get down the street and go to work or so that fire/ems can get through. I think that some slack should be cut.

As for the slobs who hang out in 7/11 all day. Its gonna come out. Residents complain.
Even if there werent enough foremans, all you have to do is drive by and you will see if the guy worked or not.

If he didnt, dont renew him for the next year or storm.

Dont punish the guys that do work hard and take a breather longer than 5 minutes!


----------



## jjklongisland

I totally agree. There definitely are guys that do work hard. Unfortunately it only takes a few rotten eggs to spoil an omelet. Now technically an 8 hour shift requires a minimum of two paid 15 minute breaks. 

How has the time been docked? Are they docking in five minute increments. I doubt they pay someone to sit down and go through everybodies time and than analyze the GPS phone records. There must be a program that automatically flags people beyond a threshold.

I think there must be more to this...


----------



## enosez

We'll find out.
The vouchers from the first snow storm is hitting the contractors now.

As far the rotten eggs go, there are far better ways to address that problem.
Typical governemnt solution!!!!

Do the two fifteen minute breaks apply to subs?
Is it a dept of labor law?


----------



## jjklongisland

Good question regarding the breaks... I dont know how it applies to "Subcontractors". The labor law is regarding all "Employers" so technically it may mean if you are paying someone to operate your vehicle you have to provide them with the break.

I am curious regarding this GPS concept. Unless they had you sign an agreement I dont know if legally they can view your location of your personal phone without a court order unless it was one of their phones they gave you to use.

The concept is a fail in part anyway cause just because you are driving around your area doesn't mean your blade is dropped and your pushing snow... It just prevents the paid sleep breaks etc...


----------



## enosez

*Clarity!!*

OK, after many phone calls and a trip to town hall. (Both of them).
I have some clarity.

Yes, we are entitled to breaks and rest periods.
How many and how long depends on how many hours worked.

I'm still not crazy about the GPS but at least i understand more about it now.

The "5 minute rule" was misinformation that a bunch of disgruntled guys started.
And yes, as the town guy stated, there were quite a few guys who were docked considerable time for not moving.


----------



## jjklongisland

Most of the time, the guy complaining about being docked time is the same guy that was at 7-11 hanging out. I have plowed for years and actually know some people who brag about this practice, especially cause it makes them feel cooler than me cause i always had to hustle. I always believe what goes around comes around. 

Glad you got it cleared up. Was there any agreement that the down made you sign allowing them to sequester your phone location. I am almost positive without consent it is illegal... Must be court ordered unless it is the town phone they are giving you to use...


----------



## enosez

I agree about the guy complaining.
But one ride through his area would show the foreman that he wasnt doing the right thing. 

Dont punish everyone doing the job. A guy whose been plowing for many years with the right equipment can do a better job than some knucklehead who put a plow on a jeep.
Its all relative and should be taken as such. As you know there are many variables. Straight runs are way easier than dead ends!

Anyway, I guess its a sign of the times.
The phones are supplied by the town.

I guess we better start remembering that big brother is watching!!
Cameras at intersections!! GPS!! Its a whole new world.

Let it snow! Let it Snow! LET IT SNOW!


----------



## jjklongisland

Thats how they get around it... Employers can actually see the location of their employees if they provide you with the phone and dont need any permission.

Hard work pays off...


----------



## L.I.Mike

This is my second year with the town with the GPS phones. If you plow you get paid,


----------

